# good swimmer alert!



## dorito17 (May 13, 2009)

MY GSD, Maya, Is the best swimmer! She will play fetch in water and she knows how to swim perfectly! She has the doggy-paddle down now maybe I can teach her the backstroke! LOL!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

don't believe you need pictures


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, definitely need pictures.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Pictures,pictures,pictures........In the picture section it tells you how to upload them....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's great! Still can't get Jerzey to swim...


----------

